# Newport News Virginia area



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, my intermediate training class was again cancelled for lack of interest (2nd time). Can anyone recommend a trainer in the Newport News/Williamsburg or Gloucester VA area? I live in Gloucester but if it's a weekend class I'm willing to make a drive. 

Trip has done the AKC basic/puppy S.T.A.R. class, advanced basic for his CGC and TDI (needs to retest for TDI because he was not a year old). We also did an outdoor adventure class where they went to different locations and socialized like crazy (really had fun at the antique mall!). He just turned 1 in November. I still do training exercises at home but I would like to advance in his formal training. 

One thing I considered was volunteering to be mentored for search and rescue but right now my husband's job situation may require us to relocate. So anyway sorry for the long winded post but I am desperate, he needs a class, and so do I!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

The akc club in newportnews/hampton is Awesome, or at least it was when I lived there a couple of years ago. And it was huge, I cant imagine it has dissapeared already. Is that where you were going? if not, check it out


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Merrimac Dog Training Club - http://www.merrimacdogtrainingclub.com/

I have not trained there, but went to their facility last April with my Malinois Ronja to test for the CGC and TDI, and their facility was very nice. They had several rings set up for practice and obedience and do obedience, rally obedience, and agility. The people we spoke to were very nice and the dogs seemed to be nicely trained.

When we lived in Hayes, VA we would go to Bedlam Bestiary in Seaford, VA for herding. They also were offering obedience and agility at the time, but the only classes I took there (with Abby) were herding. Last I heard, however, they closed, but I am not 100% sure on that.

There's also the Gloucester Kennel Club - http://www.gloucesterkennelclub.com/ - which is probably closest to you if you are in the Gloucester area. I can't say anything about their training classes as I only went to their "open house" once, but the lady we tested under for the CGC and TDI is a member there. Seems very focused on conformation and rally-O from that I remember.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

merrimac dog training club ... that was it. I do remember that the instructors who were regular ob competitor were VERY good. One class, I had two multiple OTCH trainers as instructors. I wish I could transport the two of them here :-D lol


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I will definitely check out Merrimac. Gloucester Kennel Club is a little too far up county (they only have classes during the week) and I also just got an email from Belroi Agility and they are going to have an OB class starting the 15th so I will be checking that one out too. Thanks again everyone!


----------

